# Life Expectancy of Classic Old Frills



## Faith72 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello all, I was just wondering if anyone would happen to know how long pigeons of the Classic Old Frill (Satinette) breed will usually live? I now have a pair of Blue Lace COF's - the cock is 1 1/2 years, and the hen is 6 years going on 7 years soon. I was hoping to have some youngsters raised from these two in 2012, but I am not sure if the hen is a little too old to be feeding youngsters at her age or even how long she will live to be. 

Might it be better to use Homing Pigeon foster parents for the Old Frill eggs and babies with the hen at her age, and how long can the hen safely lay eggs/raise babies so as not to wear down her health at an older age? 

Thank you, Happy Holidays everyone! Keep those birdies warm!


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

If she's healthy she should do the job no problem but you could get more young if you Foster out the first set of eggs. Make sure momma has plenty calcium grit plus regular grit for good eggshells.


----------

